# Which is FATTER???



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

I am just curious to know which front sway bar is thicker in diameter. The KN13's or the sport coupes???


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

the kn13 is thicker


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

while were at it who knows were to get a really good stiff rear sway bar? i feel like my Sport coupe will need this alot more


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm thinking off a twin cam KN13. Don't forget when talkin' KN13 swaybars the twin cam models (CA16DE and CA18DE) had thicker sway bars.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Darn, well I am getting the sport coupes fron sway bar. I am happy though, better than NOTHING LOL.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

OH, does anyone know the exact specs in them? 28 mm for the kn13's or something, and I have no clue for the SC's.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i would think its the 26.5mm


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

WMengineering said:


> *while were at it who knows were to get a really good stiff rear sway bar? i feel like my Sport coupe will need this alot more *


 ***** Has anyone ever removed a rear sway bar from a B12 or KN13? I haven't, but it seems like it might be a challenge on rusty northeast cars. I guess you'd need a torch and a good impact wrench.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> I guess you'd need a torch and a good impact wrench.


ive got adamantium claws.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I just took mine off today as a matter of fact. I live in Indiana and my car is fairly rusty underneath. I used PB Blaster (penetrating oil) on the 4 bolts for the U-shaped brackets and on the nuts on the ends of the bar. Everything was pretty tight, but a 3ft breaker-bar took care of it. Lots of leverage saves the day! 

Actually, the toughest part is getting the bar off with the exhaust still on the car. My car has a hanger just in front of the passenger side rear A-arm. I unhooked the pipe from the hanger and that gave me the clearance.

Also, my KN13 bar I am putting on the car is marked with a big "24" in the middle of the bar. So its safe to say that the Pulsar SE DOHC rear sway bar is 24mm. Its just under an inch (25.4mm) so the numbers printed on the bar makes sense.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> So its safe to say that the Pulsar SE DOHC rear sway bar is 24mm


holy crap thats pretty thick!!!! i want i want i want!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Motorsport Cat specs*

I looked in my "bible" the Nissan Motorsport catalog, and found these specs for O.E. B12/KN13 cars. *Front* sway bars: 24.2mm, 25.4mm, and 28.6mm. For the *Rear*: 24.2mm and 26.5mm.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Motorsport Cat specs*



blownb310 said:


> *I looked in my "bible" the Nissan Motorsport catalog, and found these specs for O.E. B12/KN13 cars. Front sway bars: 24.2mm, 25.4mm, and 28.6mm. For the Rear: 24.2mm and 26.5mm. *


Here's a link from another thread for urethane swaybar mount bushings sold in standard (not metric) sizes.

So for a little conversion: 

24.200 millimetre [mm] equivalent to: 0.95275 inch [in] 
15/16 = 0.9375, 31/32 = 0.96875
25.400 millimetre [mm] equivalent to: 1.00000 inch [in] 
1 = 1 
26.500 millimetre [mm] equivalent to: 1.04331 inch [in] 
1 1/32 = 1.03125, 1 1/16 = 1.0625
28.600 millimetre [mm] equivalent to: 1.12598 inch [in] 
1 1/8 = 1.125


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

> specs for O.E. B12/KN13 cars. Front sway bars: 24.2mm, 25.4mm, and 28.6mm. For the Rear: 24.2mm and 26.5mm.


So that means that the sport coupes front sway bar is not 26.5, but 25.4 or 28.6? HUH?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

racingnismo said:


> *So that means that the sport coupes front sway bar is not 26.5, but 25.4 or 28.6? HUH? *


 ***** Those are the three sizes listed in the Motorsport catalog. They don't specify what size came on what particular model. I never bothered to measure the sport coupe bar I had. It was obviously much thicker than all of the standard issue B12 sedan bars. Anybody know for sure which thickness came on what model? Do the twin cam SE KN13's definately have a thicker bar than the B12 Sport Coupe?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I always thought that the kn13 and b12 never had a rear stabilizer bar, but have a radius rod instead. B13 Sentras have a radius rod and a stabilizer bar seperately.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

What is the difference between a radius rod and a roll bar? Is it that the radius rod is a two piece deal? idk... cause I looked under my car and it has two seperate bars connecting the rear suspension arm thing-a-ma-jigs....lol.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** Has anyone ever removed a rear sway bar from a B12 or KN13? I haven't, but it seems like it might be a challenge on rusty northeast cars. I guess you'd need a torch and a good impact wrench.  *


I did and had to redrill and tap all the holes (4) for the front and the darnest thing was that i had the wrong polyeurethan bushing to install there... had to reput the original.. wath a waste of time :|


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** Those are the three sizes listed in the Motorsport catalog. They don't specify what size came on what particular model. I never bothered to measure the sport coupe bar I had. It was obviously much thicker than all of the standard issue B12 sedan bars. Anybody know for sure which thickness came on what model? Do the twin cam SE KN13's definately have a thicker bar than the B12 Sport Coupe?  *


 ***** Well I looked into it a bit more. The '87 B12 FSM gives the details. The standard *Front* bar on the sedans and three door hatches are the 24.2mm bars. The Sport Coupe got the 25.4mm bar. I do not have a FSM for the KN13, but at this point I think we all can agree that the only bar not listed in the B12 book [the 28.6mm]has got to be the KN13 bar. Oddly enough, the FSM does not list sizes for the rear bar.

Racingnismo: The B12 rear sway bar is one and the same as the radius rod. Here's the pic from the FSM:


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

This just isn't making sense. On Saturday, I removed my old bar and laid it next to my new one (KN13 DOHC) and it is definitly smaller by about 3mm. My new bar only measures 24mm.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Well I will be darned, shows you how much I studied the rear sway bar of the B12. LOL, my bad...... 

Yay I am going to get a one inch thick front sway bar!!! Hope it comes in the mail early this week!!! 

Thanks for the picture blown310, by any chance could you post the pic from the FSM of the front sway bar set up??? PLEEEEEASE?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

racingnismo said:


> *
> Thanks for the picture blown310, by any chance could you post the pic from the FSM of the front sway bar set up??? PLEEEEEASE?  *


 ***** Are we a tight-nit group of B12 good ole' boys or what?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I love pictures..... what's that bushing on the ends of the sway bar called? Mine were so rusty they self destructed when I tried to remove them.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

how the hell do you post pics like that? When i try it just shows the link.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

> The B12 rear sway bar is one and the same as the radius rod.


...So the rear suspension has a radius rod/stabilizer bar? Do you think you can add another rear stabilzer bar like from a B13?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *how the hell do you post pics like that? When i try it just shows the link. *


 ***** I have a free account at Digitalpose.com, others have Picshare or something like that. Do a search on google for others if you do not want Digitalpose. Once you do get an account you can upload pictures off of your computer and then they will be on the web (@Digitalpose.com or wherever you choose). Then after you have done that you want to right click on the picture you want to post, click on properties, then copy the URL address. Next come back here to our message board and click on the IMG box which will open a box up. that you will then paste the copied URL into. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *...So the rear suspension has a radius rod/stabilizer bar? Do you think you can add another rear stabilzer bar like from a B13? *


 ***** If you're a talented fabricator, there's no reason you couldn't.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

am i reading right? did that diagram say camber adjusting pin on a b12? am i dreaming?


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

> ***** Are we a tight-nit group of B12 good ole' boys or what?


Heck yeah man!!!  Thanks for the front sway bar pic, now I can visualize installing my sport coupe bar or dream about it till it comes, LOL. 



> am i reading right? did that diagram say camber adjusting pin on a b12? am i dreaming?


I think you are reading correctly, AVERAGE. Actually I know that these are the pins you can replace with camber bolts from brands like eibach and such. Though most or all of these bolts only can correct camber of +/-1 degree. I have a 1.75 inch drop and am doing without them....


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

racingnismo said:


> *now I can visualize installing my sport coupe bar or dream about it till it comes, LOL. *


 a few words of advice.
1) safety, make sure you have good solid jack stands  

2) ubnolt the front part of the cat, the side closest to the engine, and you may need to unbolt one of the heat shield bolts, most likely the one closest to the engine. and 

3) be sure to grease all bushings well, i don't think you'll need to grease the u-bolt brakets/bushings

steps 2 and 3 are esential i think and its not very hard to do. the few minutes you take to unbolt/grease those, will save you much time and undue stress.  

however since you are not using the thicker KN13 sway bars, the sport coupe ones may slide right in, but i doubt it, so let us, me, know how it went/goes when its done/going


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the help B12racer, but I got a few questions.


> 1) safety, make sure you have good solid jack stands


 Can I just use the car ramp?


> 3) be sure to grease all bushings well, i don't think you'll need to grease the u-bolt brakets/bushings


 What kind of grease should I use?

Thanks again my B12 bros!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

racingnismo said:


> *I got a few questions. Can I just use the car ramp? What kind of grease should I use?
> 
> Thanks again my B12 bros!!! *


 ***** Sure, car ramps will do just fine. I'm not sure what B12racer was talking about as far as greasing anything. Your Sport Coupe bar is all O.E. and nothing gets greased from the factory. Maybe he was thinking you had urethane bushings. Then you would grease them. What kind of grease? I don't know.....does anyone have Energy Suspension bushings, that might tell you in the instructions what kind of grease to use with them?


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Cool cool cool, thanks for clarifying blownb310. Now I am at work right now, but the bar better be sitting at my front door when I get home!!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> [BMaybe he was thinking you had urethane bushings. [/B]


 i don't know what i was thinking  maybe i was thinking of the rears 



blownb310 said:


> *does anyone have Energy Suspension bushings*


 what are those? are they made for the b12? or whatever?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i had the energy stuff wich didnt fit the front (spacer stuff) i would use graphite grease (doesnt flush with water and very consistent) or high pressure/temp synthetic grease can do good


----------

